# 67 gto roof rail chrome removal????



## tprusak (Jun 19, 2009)

How do you get off the roof rail chrome without wrecking it? and how do you reinstall it?


----------



## jes (Jul 31, 2009)

Use an old style bottle and can opener, the kind that is pointed for cans and square on the other ends for bottle caps. Using the square end, hook the tab under the lower edge of molding and pull up, move down a couple inches and repeat. I usually place a paint stir stick between the top of the molding and the bottle opener and it will come right off. Good Luck


----------

